# How do I transfer a Domain Name to a different IP?



## Dan.... (Jun 7, 2007)

I run a private family web site through a web hosting service. They registered the domain name for me when I signed up.

We are building a server.

We would like to have the domain name transfered to a different IP address (our homemade server) once the lease expires on our online account.

How do I go about making that happen?


----------



## Casey (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you need a domain name service where you can enter your IP address for your own server . . so long as it has a static IP address.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 7, 2007)

Casey's right. A few details:

1. Get control of your domain now. Find out who the domain is registered through by the hosting company. Hosts always work throough registrars like GoDaddy, DirectNIC, etc.

2. Create your own account at GoDaddy or you can use my reseller account at ICANNWholesale.com (same company but I sell domains a bit cheaper, they do all the backend). Transfer your domain to a new account.

3. Once the domain transfer process is complete the domain will still be pointing to your old host. When you need to change it, you need to change the nameserver information for your domain to your server. You'll need to have set up a domain name server on your server (comes with Server 2003 and Linux has it too) and you'll need to have an IP assigned to your server.


----------



## Dan.... (Jun 8, 2007)

You da man Rich!

I also read the articles on domain management from your website.

Very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 9, 2007)

It IS very helpful. WebsiteMaven rocks!


----------

